# Mains electric and legal documents



## Pallet Fancier (21 Feb 2021)

If I get an electrician in to run the mains out to an existing shed, does that shed need to have, or to get, planning permission? 

I ask as I read somewhere that after installing the mains, the electrician files a certificate with the planning department to state it was done to the required standards, etc. Thus, the planning department will be notified of the existence of said shed, so might they then require to know if it meets permitted development rules?


----------



## Rorton (21 Feb 2021)

It’s building regs as opposed to planning.
the spark should file and issue a part p certificate which goes to building control


----------

